
The Campaign to Get Every American Free Money, Every Year - 2noame
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-campaign-to-give-every-american-free-money-091515
======
strictnein
Strangely absent, how they would pay for all of this "free" money. Worthless
article, really.

If you go to the site and look for how they plan to pay for all of this free
money[0], some of the things they mention:

> "Some of the funds can also come from a carbon tax on oil, coal, and natural
> gas"

> "increasing the money supply"

That sounds like a recipe for disaster. Make almost all goods and services and
energy sources more expensive and then print money to give away. Win-win!

[http://www.basicincomeaction.org/about_basic_income](http://www.basicincomeaction.org/about_basic_income)

